# Windshield washer reservoir



## bluehaze (Jul 7, 2005)

Greetings,

A few months back my front bumper on the right-hand side got damaged. The bumper got replaced - but i recently noticed a small hair-line crack in the windshield washer reservoir when a puddle formed while filling it up with fluid. Crack probably formed due to the bumper getting hit.

I'll replace it myself, but Nissan wants around $200 for the part!! Are there any after-market shops (web, stores, etc) where I can get one for cheap???

I reside in Toronto, eh!!


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

bluehaze said:


> Greetings,
> 
> A few months back my front bumper on the right-hand side got damaged. The bumper got replaced - but i recently noticed a small hair-line crack in the windshield washer reservoir when a puddle formed while filling it up with fluid. Crack probably formed due to the bumper getting hit.
> 
> ...


U cannot glue it ?? basicly it's a plastic contaner I think should be gluable !


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

sd333 said:


> U cannot glue it ?? basicly it's a plastic contaner I think should be gluable !


Or you might want to try a heat & water resistant silicone caulking. That would also do the trick.

jww


----------



## bluehaze (Jul 7, 2005)

A few of my work-mates suggested doing the glue/silicone thing as well. But one fellow mentioned he had a crack in his reservoir before the winter - he chaulked it. In the spring, the crack got a lot bigger - probably due to our Toronto winters (-30 celsius).


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

bluehaze said:


> A few of my work-mates suggested doing the glue/silicone thing as well. But one fellow mentioned he had a crack in his reservoir before the winter - he chaulked it. In the spring, the crack got a lot bigger - probably due to our Toronto winters (-30 celsius).


 I'd think it would depend on which silicon you use. I'd probably try using silicon caulking that is kinda not too rigid, and that should live through the winter. Otherwise, you can always just try crazy glue.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Try the silicone sealant used in aquariums. Seals liquid and its a on the soft side when cured with a rubbery feeling. It might allow for more leeway with contraction and expansion of the container or liquid in the changing weather. Bummer that it wasn't noticed at the time the bumper was replaced. It'd have been an easier fix then.

One thing you MIGHT try is to look and see (just in case) if the water reservoir for the Sentra SE-R is the same. The reason I say it is the way the X-trail is designed is very similar. For example, the CAI for the Sentra SE-R fits exactly in the fender of the X-trail without ANY mods. The resonator located in the X-trail (opposite side of the washer reservoir) is exactly the same as the Sentra's. So it makes me wonder IF it is possible that the window washer liquid reservoir of the X and Sentra is similar enough to be used. If so, it might be cheaper or more readily available from wreck yards, etc.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Your insurance should cover that under the original claim shouldn't they?
You should NOT have to pay a deductable again.


----------



## bluehaze (Jul 7, 2005)

avoided insurance - I pay enough as it is. File a claim, and they screw you for years to come. My friend slammed his xterra this past winter into a guard-rail - approx $4000 damage - he paid out of pocket to avoid insurance.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Lukasz said:


> I'd think it would depend on which silicon you use. I'd probably try using silicon caulking that is kinda not too rigid, and that should live through the winter. Otherwise, you can always just try crazy glue.


The problem with Crazy Glue is that it is water-soluable. Even if it initially worked, over time the seal would break and re-expose your crack in the tank.

I'd take a trip to you local Home Depot and ask their advice - I am pretty sure there is something silicon-based out there that will work to fix this.

I guess, you could always try to negotiate a replacement part under you warranty as well - maybe that's the obvious route?

jww


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

I have used a product called seal-all available at hardware stores.
Used to seal fuel tanks and was successfull on a similar repair on a 72 volvo 1800es
regards jim


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

bluehaze said:


> Greetings,
> 
> A few months back my front bumper on the right-hand side got damaged. The bumper got replaced - but i recently noticed a small hair-line crack in the windshield washer reservoir when a puddle formed while filling it up with fluid. Crack probably formed due to the bumper getting hit.
> 
> ...


Two words my friend............DUCT TAPE..........and if it leaks after you still have that rugged duct tape do it your self look under the hood.


----------



## radesgranges (Nov 23, 2015)

If you want to replace the washer reservoir in a 2004 Nissan Sentra how do you do it? I can get a replacement for reasonable price. We already tried sealing the crack on my reservoir and it started leaking again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There are a few common parts shared among different models of Nissans and Infinitis. With regards the X trail, in my experience other than sharing the 2.5 engine with some Sentras, there is not that much that is the same. And even that engine is tuned differently in the X.
In your shoes I would ask this question in the Sentra section of this forum or try and find a service manual for the Sentra online. That said its not a very complicated part. My guess is its held on by a couple of bolts and that you would have a tube with metal clip to disconnect. Changing it out may require moving the alternator but it shouldn't be that big a deal.
If you look up a Nissan parts store online that has diagrams, you could have a look at the part on different models to see if they are the same. Cheapest would probably be from a junk yard. Its quite possible one from a 1995 to 1999 model would fit, or maybe from a pre 2002 Altima. Good luck fixing it.


----------

